# Patterns from Lelle Moda



## ina4301 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pattern by Irene Akslenko - Lelle Moda
American Girl dolls - WAITING FOR CHRISTMAS - hat and scarf
August, 2014

Thank you for letting me join your wonderful community!

Skill Level
Easy

Size
To fit American Girl Doll and other dolls with the same head
measurements (11/12 - 27.5cm/30cm).

Yarn
Rosetti Polaris, 65% acrylic/31% wool/4% payette,
50gr/191yds, worsted weight.

Needles
2.25mm single pointed needles

Notions
Sewing needle

Gauge
7.5 sts = 1 in slip stitch rib pattern, measured unstretched
If your gauge is smaller, the hat will still fit perfectly, as the 
resulting fabric is extremely stretchable.
If your gauge is bigger, switch to smaller needles or the hat 
might be too big to fit well.

Design Notes
A very simple hat and scarf pattern worked in a double sided 
slip stitch pattern, also known as English or Fishermans rib
and as Brioche and knit one below stitch. 
Both hat and scarf are just two rectangular pieces with no
shaping whatsoever.
The slip stitch rib, after the pattern is established, is worked
identically on both sides of knitting.

Slip stitch rib video tutorial link:





Hat
CO 62 sts, leaving approx. 12 (30 cm) tail for sewing.
R1: *p1, k1; repeat from * to end of row.
R2R4: work 1x1 rib as established on.
R5 (sl st rib set-up): * yo, sl1 wyb, k1; repeat from * to end
of row.
R6: *yo, sl1, k2tog; repeat from * to end of row.
Repeat R6 until work measures 4.5-4.75 from the CO edge.
Next row: *p1, k2tog ; repeat from * to end of row.
Next row: *p1, k1; repeat from * to end of row.
Next row: 1x1 rib.
Next row: k2tog throughout the row.
Next : k all.
Next row: p2tog throughout the row.
Clip off yarn leaving enough length to sew up the crown, 
pull yarn tail through open sts and close tight. Sew the back 
seam. Weave in ends.

Scarf
CO 16 sts.
R1 (sl st rib set-up): * yo, sl1 wyb, k1; repeat from * to end
of row.
R2: *yo, sl1, k2tog; repeat from * to end of row.
Repeat the last row until work measures approx. 20 (50 cm)
from the CO edge. BO.
Run yarn through BO sts, pull tight and secure, weave in the
end.
Repeat same for the CO edge to give both scarf ends a 
round shape.

Finishing
To relax and straighten up stitches, gently hand wash hat and
scarf and lay flat to air dry.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

As much as I like your hat and scarf do you have the pattern of the top that the doll has on.


----------



## ina4301 (Aug 11, 2014)

I used to have the pattern for the top. But it was not popular so I took it off Etsy. I made sample in two colors and customers probably hated both.
I have to check my files.
Oh, check my sold items on p.16. Both version are there - the blue one and the rust one. You'll see the pictures. Probably the pictures were very bad.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your AG doll clothes designs are absolutely gorgeous! I will have to show these to my granddaughter and have her choose which ones she would like me to knit for her "Emma".


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

So cute,thanks


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty! Thank you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for generously sharing your patterns. I'm sure that my granddaughter will love them though I suspect that I'll have to search out a yarn with sequins too .


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, very nice of you.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Cute pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing these lovely easy patterns.. I have two GDs with AG dolls so am always happy to find nice patterns to make for gifts. These will be on needles soon. Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nushie01079 said:


> Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your AG doll clothes designs are absolutely gorgeous! I will have to show these to my granddaughter and have her choose which ones she would like me to knit for her "Emma".


My GD has an Emma too, I think they will both love these items! 😉


----------



## ina4301 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a question to everybody: when you knit clothes for AG dolls and the opening is on the back, do you prefer it to be full length or a partial opening is also OK?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I usually make the opening long enough to reach just a little below the waist - seems to work okay and easy to put on.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Patian said:


> I usually make the opening long enough to reach just a little below the waist - seems to work okay and easy to put on.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. You are very generous. . I also have bookmarked your Etsy site for future reference. Beautiful AM doll outfits!


----------



## ina4301 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

